# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  حملات للحج '''؟

## الغلا شما

السلام عليكم

خواتي بغيت اتخبركن عن افضل حملات للحج تعاملتن وياها 

ناوية أحج السنه اذا الله راد و اول مرة اروح واحترت في الحملات 

كلمت حمله الجيران الكويتيه و من كلامه ووصفه لي نفس طلبي الي أباه ابا شي نظيف وخدمات راقيه و تكون في أسعاره معقوله ....ما ادري حد أتعامل وياهم من قبل 

سويت بحث في الانترنت بس مش واضح ... 

و بعد بغيت اعرفه حمله الجيران هم نفسهم حمله الشايع الكويتيه ؟

و يزاكن الله الف خير

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## شجرة التوت

للرفع

----------


## شجرة التوت

موضوع ياي في وقته 
كلنا نبغي نعرف عن الحملات
أنا سنة2008 سرت مع حملة الاستقامة من الشارقة حملة جدا رائعة

----------


## Im Here

ان شاء الله البنات يفيدونا

----------


## الغلا شما

ان شاء الله تعبت كثر ما أدور و كل حد يقولي شي 


ويا ليت خواتي اذا حد منكن سكن قرب الحرم يخبرنا عن تجربته و اذا حد سكن في العزيزة بعد تخبرنا و شوه أحسن والفرق ما بينهم 

الكل يقول العزيزية اقرب للمناسك والله الواحد احتار شوه يحجز

----------


## ميعاد الحمادي

نفس الاسئلة .. و الله يسهل

----------


## بحور-الشوق

حملة الرايه في دبي

----------


## WeeLaaH

> نفس الاسئلة .. و الله يسهل



فعلا نفس الاسئلة وربنا يكتب لنا حجة ان شاء الله ..

----------


## أحلى خوخة

شجرة التوت ممكن رقم حملة الاستقامة ... وياريت لوتكرمت تخبرينا عنهم بالتفصيل ...
كيف كان برنامجهم ... ومشكورة

----------


## شجرة التوت

هذا رقم حملة الاستقامة
الغالية أنا سايرة من أربع سنوات يعني ما أتذكر كل شي بس معظم الحريم اللي صادفتهم رايحين بنفس السنة كانو يذموا الحملات بس أنا كنت أقول لهم الامتيازات اللي كانت في الحملة يستغربوا يعني الحملة ممتازة وكل شي نظيف ومرتب مثلا المخدات والبطانيات بقراطيسهم والأكل بوفيه ومنوع 
وحمامات خاصة للخيمة في منى وطبعا كانو معانا مشايخ كبار وهم الشيخ محمد غيث والشيخ يوسف الحمادي يعني حجتنا كانت على السنة .. السكن في العزيزية بناية خاصة ومصعد منفصل للحريم وطبعا معروف موسم الحج الشوارع كانت كلها زحمة بس يقولون مسوين قطار 

والسموحة الغالية ع التأخير في الرد
هالكلام سنة 2008 والله أعلم

----------


## عطر 77

انا مرتين حجيت مع الحملة الذهبية في دبي 
والسنه عندهم الحج السريع ب 28000 
وحج التمتع ب 32000
الله يهديهم واايد رافعين الاسعار 
مافي أمل اسير وياهم .. والحمد لله اني حجيت

----------


## ms.goldy

اختي سيري على حمله حد مجربنها افضل ومرات يوم تكون من البلاد احسن لان العام اظن يوم طاح مطر الدوله على طول طرشت حق الحملات الاماراتيه 

اهلي ساروا على حملة الشارجه كم مره وعندهم اماكن جماعيه واماكن vip

----------


## الوزيره7

وانا بعد اريد اعرف حملات اسعرها معقولة ... ؟

----------


## أم راشد العين

بالتوفيق

----------


## حور البحر

للرفع



جربتوا حملة النداء
او حملة الفجر

----------


## ام-غزوووله

اختي جان ما سجلتي للحين 
انصصحج بحملة المعاارج في دبي 
ناووين هالسنه وياهم ان شااء اله اهلي ساارو السنه اللي طاافت واااايد وااايد يمدحوونه يقوللون ابد ما حسينا 
غيير الخدمه في اي بي مااشاء الله 
انا بصرااحه كنت خاايفه اسير الحج 
بس بعد كلامها صراحها ومديحها واايد طمنتني ^^
والحلوو في منى 
يكنوون بالابراج مو الخيم 
يعني الحملات الباقيه اللي نفس مستواهم ب 30 الف وفوق 

هذا الحج السريع 9 ايام ب 27500 
وربي ييسر للجميع ^^

----------


## ام-غزوووله

اختي. 
بغيييت. اخبررج حملة المعاارج. واايد نزلة. باسعارها. 
لحسن. الحظ ^^

خلووه. 

ب25500 

وربي. يسسر لنا  :Smile:

----------


## الغامضة

السلام عليكم 
حملة قريش من احسن الحملات أنا رحت وياهاهم العام كانت من روع ما يكون خدمة VIP 
عنوانها في الشارقة

----------


## ( الغروب )

السلام عليكم يا أختي 

نتشرف بزيارة موقع حملة الغروب للحج , انشاءالله خدمات طيبة و أسعار طيبة في أبراج منى الفندقية 
الحج الشامل ب 25900 , الحج السريع ب 24500 و خصم خاص للمجموعات

والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## ( الغروب )



----------


## reyamy03

انا ان شاء بسير السنه الحج مع حملة المروة والله ايسر على الجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## فجر الغلا

انا جربت الاستقامة واااااااااااااااايد ممتازين عن تجربة

----------


## ( الغروب )



----------


## الموهبه

يا أخوات عفوا على التأخير
بعد السؤال والبحث والنقل

----------

